# broken and reglued



## Caretaker maine (Oct 10, 2005)

do any of yous clean  broken ones and glue them back together, here's one I did, I never saw one of these  before, it broke in my bag with some other bottles, dug it whole[] are these fix-ums  worth anything, I'll keep it til I find it's brother haha


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 10, 2005)

evening caretaker. except in the case of a rare or valuable bottle, i believe gluing a bottle back together would take away any value it may have had. that being said, if you like the bottle i thinks it a great idea to repair one until you find a better one.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 10, 2005)

Look on the bright side, its easier to clean the inside of the bottle.[] 
 I did one glue together and I plan on keeping it until I get a better one. 
 Nice find too bad it broke[&:] Never saw one of those before.


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Oct 10, 2005)

Kovel's 11th edition listed this one with label for $30. Did you let out a couple of cuss words when you found out. I didn't break a bottle the first 16 years of digging. This year I broke probably my top three finds, not value wise, but unique to me. First was a Bowden Lithia Spring mineral water bottle from Georgia. A brick fell on top of it. I almost cried. Awesome large pictorial. Second was a square bottle shaped like a Gordon Gin embossed P. Woolner & Sons Distillers Peoria, Ill. It has a picture of a full moon with a smiley face. My probe slipped off a rock and went right into the shoulder. Never been able to find reference to this one. Last, after digging about 1000 plain drugstore bottles, knowing this had to be another and being kinda frustrated and stupid, I stuck my probe in the top of the bottle to wiggle it out. Crraacckk. It just happened to be the only embossed one from Grapevine, Texas. I mainly collect Texas drugstores and have never seen this bottle. Talk about upset. I think about those three almost on a weekly basis. You have some great digging spots it appears. Loved those drugstores you've been pulling out. Keep up the great work and pic's.


----------

